# Steven Gerrard and Jamie Oliver call on PM to fight obesity



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Celebrity chef Jamie Oliver and England footballer Steven Gerrard are calling on the government to fight obesity through cookery teaching in schools.

They have joined figures in health and education as signatories to letter to the prime minister suggesting changes be made to the national curriculum.

The letter says all pupils aged four to 14 would benefit from food education.

The Department for Education said it was already undertaking a review.

The letter says the "pride" of hosting the Olympic Games has been "tainted by the shameful fact that Britain is the fattest nation in Europe".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-17970169


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Im surprised at Jamie he has campaigned for so long about foods for kids etc and seems to not get very far,but maybe with Stevie G in his corner it may be diffirent this time, after all alot of people see SG as a hero well teens and youngsters anyway

I wish them luck


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2012)

Alan, as you know I assist at a number of Swlimming World Classes and it never ceases to amaze me just how heavy the younger in the groups are.

On paper they would be classed as clinically obese

convenience foods are a magnet for the young - MacDonalds, crisps etc.    I just hope Jamie Oliver can achive something as I fear if nothing IS done now, what will become of the young.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Alan, as you know I assist at a number of Swlimming World Classes and it never ceases to amaze me just how heavy the younger in the groups are.
> 
> On paper they would be classed as clinically obese
> 
> convenience foods are a magnet for the young - MacDonalds, crisps etc.    I just hope Jamie Oliver can achive something as I fear if nothing IS done now, what will become of the young.



It's true that the availability of convenience foods is sooooo much greater than when I was at school and growing up. I think that they'd only just started having things like fish fingers in shops, ad we didn't have a fridge until I was 10. I think the only fast food shop, apart from the chippies, was Wimpy, but it always looked grotty and I don't think I ever went in there. Nowadays it seems the majority of food is 'convenience' food - the supermarkets devote the majority of their space to processed food and a realtively tiny section to fresh, plus people no longer shop for items separately at the butchers, bakers and grocers, mainly because they have disappeared. 

It's no real wonder that knowledge about real food and how to prepare it has all but disappeared  To teach it in primary schools would be a wonderful idea - good luck to Jamie and Steve!


----------

